# first si anthony to morph



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i have about 60 tads in a container and about another 30 in the tank and this is the first to morph out and its perfect. hopefully the rest will follow the same path.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's awesome. Hopefully you'll be putting them up for sale here. They are on my short wanted list.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i should have a bunch around spring. they are some jumpy active little things.


----------



## leiro (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with the "jumpy" statement.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats, look great! Definitely awesome to see these breeding without sls.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> That's awesome. Hopefully you'll be putting them up for sale here. They are on my short wanted list.


you should contact Marcus at SNDF.. he just sent me 8 and they are awesome.. i know he has quite a few more if you are interested..


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> you should contact Marcus at SNDF.. he just sent me 8 and they are awesome.. i know he has quite a few more if you are interested..


Ha, yeah, isn't Marcus selling the "European bloodlines" anthony that came in back in November from Germany?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh and congrats Sounddrive- awesome pic! how many are in your group??!! 90 tads?!!??


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have a 3.2 group that have been breeding like rats for the past months or so. Ive stopped pulling eggs and they keep filling their pond and cups with more tads. they have even started laying in the leaves, glass, rocks, anywhere they can cause they are running out of room.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice work Steve.

Those frogs go in and out with regards to popularity.

Glad to have them available in this area.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

congrats. I got a group of 4 about a month ago and man they grow quick. That would be in size and being bold. Hope I some good times a head. Awesome frog IMO and yes like ping pong balls.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i try to only pull 1 out of every 3 clutches, here is the latest clutch from one female.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

....................


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

exactly thats why i only pull every third, it wouldn't take long to get over ran with tads.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

keep em' coming! iv'e got an empty 55g with their name on it!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Holy cow - my count is 23. That's one impressive clutch!

Cheers,


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! I count 24.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> you should contact Marcus at SNDF.. he just sent me 8 and they are awesome.. i know he has quite a few more if you are interested..


I'm not really in any hurry to get them. I don't have anything set up or much cash at the moment either. What are they asking for those guys?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

when these are old enough ill be selling them for around 40ea or 3 for 100


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

SNDF? plus 17....


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> when these are old enough ill be selling them for around 40ea or 3 for 100


That's a price I like  I'll keep my eyes out for when they're ready to go.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a few either


----------

